# Dropbox avec DocumentsToGo ?



## bertol65 (16 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai créé un fichier avec DocsToGo sur mon iPad et je voudrai l'envoyer sur mon compte Dropbox. Comment fait on ?
Merci.


----------



## neodima (16 Décembre 2012)

bonjour,
 Essayez de faire un transfert avec itunes.
Vous mettez le fichier concerné sur le bureaux et ensuite vous l'envoyez sur Dropbox.


----------



## lineakd (16 Décembre 2012)

@bertol65, tu sélectionnes ton fichier (l'icône bleu à droite du fichier) puis une nouvelle fenêtre apparaît, un appui sur l'icône en haut à droite (ouvrir dans...) et de choisir l'application dropbox. 
Test effectué avec l'application docstogo premium (4.0.12).


----------



## bertol65 (16 Décembre 2012)

L'appli Dropbox n'apparaît pas, j'ai Pages, USBsharp, dropcopy, et iFile.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h15 ----------

@Neodima, je suis en vacances sans ordi, juste mon iPad, donc iTunes niet.


----------



## lineakd (16 Décembre 2012)

@bertol65, j'utilise l'iPad sous iOS 6.0.1.


----------



## bertol65 (17 Décembre 2012)

Ça y est ça marche, il fallait faire dérouler le menu. Mais comme ne s'affichaient que les appuis citées sans flèche de menu déroulant je ne savais pas qu'il pouvait y en avoir d'autres.


----------

